# Vermont Question



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Well I and a few others will be driving other to vermont from michigan to board..we're considering Mount Snow and Stratton. Just wondering which one is better, whether i should do only one of them or a mix(We're doing terrain park only, maybe some riding)

Thanks


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

If you were doing more than terrain park, I'd say Stratton, cause I really don't like Mount Snow from my experience. However, I do hear that Carintha (sp?) is pretty damn awesome, so for that, go there.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Terrain park only you might want to consider Carinthia at Mt. Snow. Entire trails devoted to terrain.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

You can't really go wrong with either mountain. I'd say Mount Snow is best if all your going to do is parks, but on the other hand Stratton is the site of The U.S. Open so trust me they know what they're doing.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd say Mount Snow. I was just there a few weekends ago...and damn...their park is nuts. I primarily ride park as well, and Snow really has their sh*t together. Carinthia is awesome, and if you want to do some freeriding, hit the backside. If you get day with a lotta snow you can find some pretty sweet lines in the trees.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

please please please if your driving that far, dont ride a small place like stratton or mount snow. if your really concerned about park, then yes, snow is your best bet. but...

neither of those mountains have much outside of park. strattons nickname is flatton. i would check out stowe, or sugarbush. big mountain riding that you wont find in michigan. stowe's above treeline riding should be good too. stowe also has a legit park, tons of trees and an awesome above treeline experience.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Check out Okemo too. I went there Sunday - awesome freeriding and the parks have a ton of different features.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Okemo is probably my least favorite VT mountain. Terrible lift layout. It is horrible for snowboarders...access to Jackson Gore area is virtually impossible without unstrapping and skating because of the narrow, flat, crowded traverse. And in case you think I'm just a hater, I still go there several times a season because we have friends with a house nearby, and friends with a condo on Sachem Trail, so you might think I'd be more positive about if...but I'm not. I think Okemo blows.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Okemo is probably my least favorite VT mountain. Terrible lift layout. It is horrible for snowboarders...access to Jackson Gore area is virtually impossible without unstrapping and skating because of the narrow, flat, crowded traverse. And in case you think I'm just a hater, I still go there several times a season because we have friends with a house nearby, and friends with a condo on Sachem Trail, so you might think I'd be more positive about if...but I'm not. I think Okemo blows.


I have to agree with you on the lift layout. It's hard to lap the main park on weekends because it takes a good 20 minutes to get on a chair and yes getting to Jackson Gore can be a pain in the ass, but I think that the park crew does a great job and their pipe is always top notch


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm going to agree with the others. My VT rundown in order of what I would choose to ride.

Smuggs (because of the kick ass between trail riding and easy hiking)
JayPeak (you can't beat the glades and snow)
Sugarbush (because its huge and a lot of fun)
Stowe (because some of the steeps are amazing and the park isn't half bad)


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

I like them both too. Tough choice. Probably go to Stratton too, but it's a close call. I'd prob go to Killington if I was visiting. Good Nightlife and a great mountain although the weekends get crowded. I was there on Saturday and had a great day there. Devils fiddle, Growler and Devils Den were awesome. I would go to Sugarbush first before them all though. Look who has better conditions and make a call when you're there. Had a great weekend at Sugerbush, Killington and Pico this weekend. Fresh POW POW!!!!!!! If you go to Mt. Snow, eat at Smokin J's, in Wilmington on Rt 100. Greatest ribs on the planet!!!!!!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Ruckin69 said:


> I like them both too. Tough choice. Probably go to Stratton too, but it's a close call. I'd prob go to Killington if I was visiting. Good Nightlife and a great mountain although the weekends get crowded. I was there on Saturday and had a great day there. Devils fiddle, Growler and Devils Den were awesome. I would go to Sugarbush first before them all though. Look who has better conditions and make a call when you're there. Had a great weekend at Sugerbush, Killington and Pico this weekend. Fresh POW POW!!!!!!! If you go to Mt. Snow, eat at Smokin J's, in Wilmington on Rt 100. Greatest ribs on the planet!!!!!!


I can't choose a mountain because of the nightlife. Sure, Killington has lots of bars, but the mountain itself sucks. They lie like crazy about their conditions, the lifts are rusted wrecks, the runs are short, it's way too much work to get between lifts, and the general attitude of the place is like trying to catch a cab in Manhattan.

Mt. Snow has the park situation down. If you're into park, it wins hands-down. But it just isn't very challenging otherwise (you're right about Smokin' J's - awesome!). Stratton is okay, but pretty snobby attitude, and you're stuck there -- the nearest town, Manchester, is half an hour away.

Sugarbush is a huge mountain, worth checking out. It's actually two different mountains, Lincoln Peak and Mt. Ellen, about a five minute drive between them (or take the shuttle bus). Stowe or Jay Peak are still the best, though, imho.


----------

